# Neck adjustment on Blueridge BR 142



## Ian Murray (Aug 29, 2016)

Hi all,

Picked up this sweet little 12-fretter basically sight unseen for a song. It's a cannon! All solid wood.

Now, the action is REAL low. Lovely for finger-style as long as I don't dig in much, but I'd like to strum her as well! Problem is, the truss rod is already backed right off. If I do the first to 12th fret finger-test the A and low E do not vibrate freely - rest are OK - so I may also have a wee twist, no? Am I on the right track with the truss rod or should I be looking at raising the saddle? She's strung with John Pearse "Slightly Lights" - maybe I should go with a heavier gauge?

Intonation is pretty much perfect as she stands, if that matters.

Thanks folks!


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

I'd try heavier strings if your fingers can take it. Also, a taller saddle or a shim under the saddle might help. Also, make sure it's well-humidified, as that can raise the bridge a bit. I got a Blueridge 12 string from Amazon that needed quite a while to re-humidify, which helped bring the bridge up a touch.


----------



## jimmy c g (Jan 1, 2008)

check the nut I say, and have a check up by a pro


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

Is the neck dead stright or showing a minimal bow ?
I would also need more info, say action at first fret, 12th fre.
How is the the bridge (first string almost level, without much angle) ?
Ideally, photos...


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Is it dry..how flat is the top? I just might need a good dose of humidity to add some arc back in the top


----------



## Ian Murray (Aug 29, 2016)

mawmow said:


> Is the neck dead stright or showing a minimal bow ?
> I would also need more info, say action at first fret, 12th fre.
> How is the the bridge (first string almost level, without much angle) ?
> Ideally, photos...


It would seem to show a minimal bow. As I said in my OP, if I fret the first and 12th frets, the (low) E and A do not vibrate freely, which has me the most concerned.
I did switch to medium gauge strings, which seems to have mitigated the situation slightly, but it's hard to tell...
Maybe I need a gittech to look at it.


----------



## Ian Murray (Aug 29, 2016)

shoretyus said:


> Is it dry..how flat is the top? I just might need a good dose of humidity to add some arc back in the top


Don't think it's dry. I've had no issues with my dread which lives in the same space (but has lived there longer...).


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

Sorry, I did not understand the 1st and 12th fret test you mentionned. OK, just a normal neck bow. 
Now, I understand you have buzzing problem while strumming first position or barred chords.
Since heavier gauge helped, it has just exagerated the bow a bit. You could loosened the truss rod, but I think you problem is the nut (and probably the saddle too) is too loo.
I once sold one of my fingertyle adjusted ax to a strummer : he had to get higher nut and saddle put on.


----------

